# My GSD/Rottweiler mix, Tiger!



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are pictures of my GSD/Rottie mix, Tiger... 9 year old male! :smile: http://rawfeederr.shutterfly.com/tiger


----------



## bluebarry (Sep 17, 2009)

That's handsome!


--------------
_SPAM removed by moderator for the last time ... next time is permanent ban_


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that is a gorgeous pup there! He just looks so happy! Beautiful dog!:smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps (Oct 7, 2009)

VERY cool looking dog!


----------

